# Possibile to Soft Proof on Screen #2?



## mdrdsr (Mar 8, 2012)

So, I have a laptop with an external monitor. My external monitor (Mac Cinema Display) is what is color calibrated and I use for develop workflow. It appears the softproofing in the Develop module will only render the softproof within LR4 and not on screen #2. I know, I can drag it to the external monitor and adjust there, just a pain and I like the bigger monitor to view on. 

Thoughts?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 8, 2012)

If I understand you correctly, the answer is no. LR's secondary display cannot be used for Develop, and since Softproof is only available in Develop, that's true for Softproof also. AFAIK, your only option is to drag the LR main window to the external monitor, and use your internal monitor as LR's secondary display.

Beat


----------



## Chris_M (Mar 9, 2012)

I am still learning so excuse the noobish question.
What exactly IS Softproofing and when should it be used?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 9, 2012)

Chris_M said:


> I am still learning so excuse the noobish question.
> What exactly IS Softproofing and when should it be used?


You might want to read this.

Beat


----------



## Chris_M (Mar 9, 2012)

That was interesting, I'll have to look into that next time I have to make a print.
Thanks Beat!


----------

